# wix.com site - need product design tool



## jmcgurren

Just added a bunch of products to my website (wickedsicktees.com) and finally made a FB page and shared the website with people. It was live for a couple of months with just a few shirts but I never really had a chance to get it going or market it until now so I just took the initiative this past week. I have 106 likes on the FB page in 2 days so it seems to be getting some attention anyway. Just want people to check it out and let me know opinions on it. I am still working on mock ups for the womens and juniors stuff. 
The web design program (wix.com) that I used doesn't have zoom capabilities yet for the products inside the store so I had to drop a "zoom slider" at the bottom of each page to let people check out the details. Wix claims they are working on the zoom image feature within the product window itself so I can eliminate this at some point because I think it is my least favorite part of the web site. 
The main issue I am having, and I am hoping some people can give me some opinions, is that I need the "Design lab" page to get up and running soon so that consumers can upload and create their own shirts from various products and order online. I really want to start to develop an online presence and without it I will have no "custom shirt printing" online presence.
I used wix.com to create the site because I don't have much time to mess around with any coding or anything that is going to take double the time. The problem now is that I cannot find a "plug-in" that will work with wix and allow me to have an online product design lab. I am thinking that I might have to purchase shirt tools or something and re-design the entire site which is very dissappointing with the amount of time I have spent. Wix does have an HTML window that can be dropped into the page and code for a product designer can be plugged into that window. The issue is whether or not there is even a way to connect a product designer to the shopping cart on wix so that the product created within it will add to the cart. I was also told all SEO is lost in that i-frame window. I have talked to Dean at shirttools.com and he said there would just have to be a link out to a shirttools site designed similarly but then there would be a separate shopping cart from my wix cart which doesn't work either!
Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## TPrintDesigner

Hi Jim

RSK Netshirt will Iframe but like most of the others it comes with monthly fees. Problem with IFraming (apart from SEO) is how is it going to look on mobile devices?


----------



## jmcgurren

Yea I know.. looks like I am going to have to just drop wix soon and make the switch. Man what a waste of time designing on wix! Plugging in the tax % per state for the shopping cart took me a while just by itself the other day.
Thanks.


----------



## stevegamble

jmcgurren said:


> Yea I know.. looks like I am going to have to just drop wix soon and make the switch. Man what a waste of time designing on wix! Plugging in the tax % per state for the shopping cart took me a while just by itself the other day.
> Thanks.


I'm in same boat, looking for solution.
Please.. post if you find one for wix, or if you make a switch and have opinion after..
Thanks
russellpro.ca


----------



## KristineH

DecoNetwork has this capability. I don't use it nor understand how it works, but I know it is available.


----------



## ektajain

I think DesignNBuy , this online design lab will provide the solution for this. You can check them out. Don't know much about, but they work on customized solutions and also provide complete integration for personalization so you can ask for demo or watch the site portfolio so that you can better understand whether this works for you or not.


----------



## jmcgurren

Steve I will post when I find something. Design n buy might be capable of it but might also be out of my price range. Looks like $250 per month plus set up fees. Apparently you can buy them out instead it paying the monthly fee but I can't imagine what that costs if it is $250 per month. I also don't like the idea of workin with a foreign company . I think they are India based. I looked into alt-team too and they have low prices but their portfolio on their site doesn't have one site with a product designer on it. I wonder if anyone is even using that part of their product range which seems to mostly just be cs cart stuff. Just found a post from them on another forum where they were asking for $300 donations to develop their product designer tool. Aside from the request for donations, there were no responses which isn't a good sign.


----------



## jmcgurren

I will look into deco more I guess... I just don't like the idea of paying them a monthly fee and giving them a percentage of all my sales.


----------



## KristineH

To clarify We use DecoNetwork, just not the external cart feature, and the additional 1.85% was easier for us to manage than spending $2000+ and a monthly fee on something we weren't sure was going to work for us.

We use it for some camp and association stores, designs can update with personalization in addition to someone creating a design from scratch on other sites.


----------



## stevegamble

KristineH said:


> To clarify We use DecoNetwork, just not the external cart feature, and the additional 1.85% was easier for us to manage than spending $2000+ and a monthly fee on something we weren't sure was going to work for us.
> 
> We use it for some camp and association stores, designs can update with personalization in addition to someone creating a design from scratch on other sites.


I tried Deco a year ago and found it difficult to load content.
worked on it for 2 months , and only got 25% through it..
Then gave up and cancelled.
Maybe it has improved in the last 12-15 months ?


----------



## KristineH

We've been with Deco since Nov. 2012, there have been a lot of improvements. There was a time I considered leaving, but some updates made it worth staying. There are still some thing I wish were different but it's definitely becoming a better product every few weeks.


----------



## dopeysd619

Have you guys tried opentshirts it's open source and free or can pay 200 it has great modules I think has everything you guys are looking for I'm working on putting it on my site. only problem is I'm trying to set it up to sell shirts and my sandblasting items but have a look it works with opencart...

Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## KristineH

I looked into it but it wasn't offering all of what I needed. I had some friends try out all the designers and give me feed back on which they found easiest to use and the features available.


----------



## stevegamble

jmcgurren said:


> Yea I know.. looks like I am going to have to just drop wix soon and make the switch. Man what a waste of time designing on wix! Plugging in the tax % per state for the shopping cart took me a while just by itself the other day.
> Thanks.


Look at Weebly.
Can Import csv files so suppliers can upload there catalogues for you. free and update daily, free..
and has really nice looking ecommerce platform.

by the way design and buy is $990 with 0% of revenue , if you don't want to pay 250.00/mo

and they offer templates for t shirts as well as other products, sublimation etc..

Anyone here use Weebly with a designer imbedded?


----------



## elusiveprint

perhaps i can help. contact me


----------



## stevegamble

Wix is better to use than weebly.
wishing to find a way to stick with wix.
weebly loads slow, looks very buggy , my test site is much more difficult to customize.
Night and day.
Wix is not being very mobile friendly right now, but other than that looks good.

open shirts would be nice if I could get emails to them.
After paying the 199.00 all the emails get kicked back, we may host with them to rectify that.
Any happy users with them ?


----------



## aldorabancroft

Nowadays wix is out dated things. If you want to run with trend and technology then you should go with magento coz there are lots of magento extension available based on magento which will increase your business.


----------

